
Why do men send unsolicited dick pics? - cpncrunch
https://torontosun.com/life/relationships/why-do-men-send-unsolicited-d-pics
======
anoncoward111
They feel they can get away with it, they feel it will either be successful or
will give ptsd to anyone who doesn't want to get with them.

It is truly a scorn upon society and makes our lives collectively worse. It is
worse than cat calling.

